# HBO Max



## ericlhyman (May 19, 2001)

I am very unhappy with Tivo Bolt and Bolt Vox failure to support HBO Max. Will this be changing?


----------



## take5 (Jul 28, 2003)

ericlhyman said:


> I am very unhappy with Tivo Bolt and Bolt Vox failure to support HBO Max. Will this be changing?


Well, same for Roamio. My Roamio has an HBO app, which now doesn't work for no reason, and an HBO MAX app would be different how, thus impossible? BS.

This very day I got HBO MAX on my ROKU, and ROKU has YouTube TV, and TiVo pushed a change through to trash my channel line-up this evening. I think the universe is speaking to me.... I have been with TiVo since Series 1, but the end may be quite near.

Off to manually record Colbert because TiVo doesn't know what channel he's on. That's convenient.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

If not, there are plenty of cheap devices that do support the services you're looking for.


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yay, a third thread!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

ericlhyman said:


> I am very unhappy with Tivo Bolt and Bolt Vox failure to support HBO Max. Will this be changing?


there would need to be an app developed for tivo


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ericlhyman said:


> I am very unhappy with Tivo Bolt and Bolt Vox failure to support HBO Max. Will this be changing?


Same answer as the other 3+ threads on the same subject.
Very doubtful


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ajwees41 said:


> there would need to be an app developed for tivo


... by HBO, Time Warner, AT&T ... whatever corporate entity controls the budget for HBO Max app development.



dianebrat said:


> Very doubtful


Yup. It would be tough to be arguing for the development of a HBO Max app for the TiVo DVR platform when the DVR company, itself, is allowing its retail business to atrophy. That said, I'd think that cable providers using TiVo for their own DVR capability would be pushing for an HBO Max app, assuming any existing on demand access would be more limited than the HBO Max catalog.


----------

